# Problème Photothèque iCloud (j'ai tout cassé :D )



## seianec (31 Juillet 2018)

Salut 
Voilà je suis à 2 doigts de vendre mon iPhone pour me prendre un Honor et voilà   

Le problème initial est que sur l'application Photos de l'iPhone, en bas de la liste, j'avais un truc style "Chargement de 3292 photos" avec la barre qui n'avance pas.
Chose bizarre, les photos sont chargées depuis un certain temps maintenant, et mes photos de mes vacances dernières se trouvent déjà sur mon MBP, donc la syncro est OK.

Des fois, il passe sur Chargement terminé, mais à l'ouverture suivante, il recommence avec ses 3292 photos restantes.

Du coup, je me suis dis je désactive tout, et je resynchro tout... J'ai la fibre, en 1 nuit l'upload sur iCloud et le dl sur mon MBP serait OK.
Seulement, après avoir désactivé la synchro des photo et supprimé tout ça d'iCloud, il m'a dit que les photos étaient encore présentes pendant 29 jours.

Ne voulant pas attendre 29 jours et préférant tout réactiver pour venir me renseigner ici, je réactive la synchro des photo, et j'annule la suppression.


Et là ça fait n'importe quoi comme vous pouvez voir sur les captures ci-dessous:








Comment faire pour que tout revienne à l'état normal?
Sachant qu'en plus, pensant à un bug de l'iPhone (vu que le MBP charge bien les photos, lui), je me suis dit que je vais désactiver/réactiver la photothèque sur l'iPhone pour lui secouer les puces et qu'il se rende compte de sa connerie...
Sauf que maintenant, quand je veux réactiver, il me dit que je n'ai plus assez de place sur iCloud, en gros il ne voit pas que la photothèque en ligne est finalement la même que celle de l'iPhone...


Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (31 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je ne suis pas sûr d’avoir bien compris tes manipulations 
1- si tu désactives la photothèque d’un matériel, les photos sur le cloud ne sont pas affectées 
2- par contre si tu les supprimes sur iCloud, elles passent en photos supprimées et restent un mois dans l’onglet suppression avant de disparaître définitivement (ce qui t’évite de tout perdre en cas de fausses manipulations).
Donc si tu veux faire ta manip sans saturer le cloud, et que tu as toutes tes photos en pleine résolution sur le Mac (l’option  « optimiser le stockage «  désactivée), tu déconnectes par prudence ton MacBook du cloud, tu fais le ménage sur le cloud corbeille comprise et tu relances la manipulation en activant la photothèque. 
C’est à mon sens risqué. Le problème venant sûrement de l’iPhone.
Maintenant j’ai peut être mal compris ta manip


----------



## seianec (31 Juillet 2018)

Merci pour ta réponse 
Mon Macbook ne stock rien, il a un trop petit SSD (120go), donc les photos sont plein format sur l'iPhone.

En fait ce que j'ai fait c'est:
1) Désactivation Photothèque
2) Suppression Photos de la sauvegarde iCloud
3) Réactivation Photothèque
4) Annulation de la suppression des photos de la sauvegarde iCloud

Je suis en train, par acquis de conscience de copier toutes les photos sur mon PC (qui a du stockage, lui), au cas où...

Si j'inverse les étapes 3 et 4, je ne peux plus réactiver la Photothèque car "Pas assez de place libre sur iCloud".

Du coup j'ai refait les étapes 1,2,3,4 (dans cet ordre), et là il a repris son train-train avant que je fasse n'importe quoi, à savoir alternance entre "Mise à jour terminée" et "Chargement de xxxx éléments" (le xxxx changeant à chaque fois).

Donc je vais le laisser faire, et faire un screen record pour vous montrer le problème initial quand il se représentera (très bientôt du coup)


----------



## guytoon48 (2 Août 2018)

Bonjour,
Afin d'éviter ces manip. fastidieuses, il faudrait envisager le remplacement du SSD pas un autre plus confortable et dans les prefs de "Photos", demander à "optimiser le stockage du Mac".


----------



## billy66 (9 Octobre 2018)

seianec a dit:


> Salut
> Voilà je suis à 2 doigts de vendre mon iPhone pour me prendre un Honor et voilà
> 
> Le problème initial est que sur l'application Photos de l'iPhone, en bas de la liste, j'avais un truc style "Chargement de 3292 photos" avec la barre qui n'avance pas.
> ...



Moi aussi rien que à cause de la perte de photos j’ai envie de vendre mon iPhone , pourtant j’ai sauvegarde depuis des années sur iCloud à partir de m’ont telephone  , et la surprise je n’en trouve rien Sauf que une fois ça commence a télécharger et après blocage 
Et depuis rien ! As tu trouver la solution ?


----------

